# Pet Insurance



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Need some input on Pet Insurance

I have been using PetsBest and until recently have been very happy. Premiums reasonable, service good, and quick turnaround with claims.

However, PetsBest has switched insurance carriers and premiums have increased by 25%.

Looked at AKC. Better price, but low yearly incident coverage ($3000)

Looked at ASPCA. Better price, but also low yearly incident coverage ($3000)

PetsBest covers up to $7000 per incident

Any other ideas?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Ted,

I dont know if you have been following my little girls snakebite from this past weekend...... but after 2 days in the Vet ER, we racked up a $3,300 bill. Antivenin being the largest expense. Going forward...... my dogs will have Pet Insurance.

My girlfriend has had Pet Insurance on her 2 dogs and really see's the value.

Here is who she uses.

http://www.gopetplan.com/Why-Petplan/Choosing-The-Right-Pet-Insurance.html

Here are some important questions when shopping around:

1.* Does the policy cover hereditary conditions?*

Most U.S. pet insurance companies automatically exclude hereditary conditions Hereditary Conditions Close Genetically transmitted diseases found predominantly in purebred pets. These are diseases that your pet has inherited directly through breeding and include conditions such as hip dysplasia. Petplan policies cover hereditary conditions so long as they were not apparent prior to the purchase of the policy. or offer very limited coverage. Petplan will cover such conditions with no time or dollar limits per condition

2. *Is there a time limit for treatment per condition?*

Some pet insurance companies will only pay for an illness for a maximum of 12 months, and on renewal classify the condition as pre-existing. Petplan offers a Covered For Life guarantee that means that any ongoing illness that your pet develops after you have taken out a Petplan policy, will be covered in subsequent years provided that you renew your policy with us each year.

3. *Is there a dollar limit per condition?*

Beware of some policies that will only pay up to a specified amount in veterinary fees for any illness or injury. Check the maximum benefit for veterinary fees and whether this amount is reinstated yearly, or whether there is a running total per condition. Most of the pet insurance companies in the U.S. offer maximum benefit policies maximum benefit policy Close A policy that is restricted by dollar limits on illnesses and injuries. This means that over your pet's lifetime the policy will only pay up to a set figure per condition regardless of the total cost of treatment. Should your pet's treatment exceed the limit for that condition the company will simply stop paying claims. , which means that you may run out of cover. 

Petplan offers simple annual limits that replenish each year - so you never have to worry about running out of cover. 

4. *Is there a choice of coinsurance?*

Some companies only cover up to a maximum of 80% of claims leaving you to pay the rest. Petplan offers you the choice of whether to accept a coinsurance option or whether to opt for 100% reimbursement




I ran a quote on my 19 month and it came back at 23.00 per month.

Chad


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Needless to say Tiffany and I have been on every Pet insurance website the last 3 night's ...... and PetPlan seems to cover the most.

Chad


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I use AKC and my coverage is 10k a year and 10k for accidents. It really depends on which plan you get and which parts you get bumped up.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jason Glavich said:


> I use AKC and my coverage is 10k a year and 10k for accidents. It really depends on which plan you get and which parts you get bumped up.


Take a look at your coverage

My bet is that it is $10k per policy term but only $2-$3k per incident

PetsBest is $7k per incident, $100k for pet's lifetime


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Buffy's spleen removal cost $3400. PetsBest paid back 80% after deductible.

I am happy with product and service, but not price


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> I dont know if you have been following my little girls snakebite from this past weekend...... but after 2 days in the Vet ER, we racked up a $3,300 bill. Antivenin being the largest expense. Going forward...... my dogs will have Pet Insurance.
> 
> Chad


Yes, but have you or anyone else run any claims through to see what they deliver?

It is one thing to promise, another to deliver

Ted


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I thought you had VPI insurance previously?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I have 3 dogs on VPI, and I am trying out Pet Plan...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I have 3 dogs on VPI, and I am trying out Pet Plan...


Because?........

when clients ask about pet insurance I like to give the correct (or best) answer, VPI is the longest tenured, certainly veterinarian friendly with a simple form to sign with the diagnosis


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I had VPI, key word had VPI - I'll have to dig up the thread where I showed how my claim worked out....wasn't happy...

This are the links, but they seem to no longer be on the RTF server:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/for...ic.php?t=17662

http://www.retrievertraining.net/for...ic.php?t=25171

Essentailly I had a bill for around $2000 or so and they didn't pay all that much....I want to say less than $500. It was my first claim I had made and I had the coverage for 5 years...no pre-existing condition either.

Lainee


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> I thought you had VPI insurance previously?


I have PetsBest. Have been very happy with them.

They changed carriers from North Point Insurance to Aetna.

I have 7 dogs insured. Premiums jumped $900. 

Consequently, am shopping for better rates.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Because?........
> 
> when clients ask about pet insurance I like to give the correct (or best) answer, VPI is the longest tenured, certainly veterinarian friendly with a simple form to sign with the diagnosis


I have had the same vet for 30 years. His office used to advertise VPI. Stopped because clients complained about service and reimbursement

Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know anything about Pet Assure? I remembered an email from David, his work actually provides it as a benifit....cool, huh?

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Am calling Pet Plan for quote. Too many dogs to do it online. Would still like to hear from someone who has actually made a claim and been satisfied before making a move from PetsBest.


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Need some input on Pet Insurance
> 
> I have been using PetsBest and until recently have been very happy. Premiums reasonable, service good, and quick turnaround with claims.
> 
> ...




Help me out here. I to am interested in pet insurance.

I didn't see the $7000 per incident. I did see a $2500 per incident. You must have been quoted a more expensive plan than the Basic.

I saw no cruciate coverage until the policy has been in effect for 12 mos. No parasite coverage except what's provided for usually a minimal amount. No preventable diseases which could be anything they deem preventable. No hereditary diseases, hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia etc.

These all seem to be things we would want insurance for.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have Petplan. You can get a quote online. I have $20K with a $200 deductible and 80% and I paid $256 a year. The forms look simple enough for the vet. I have not had an incident, but after my last dog, I will have the insurance.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

PetPlan has more comprehensive coverage than PetBest (they cover tooth extraction, cruciate without waiting period) and slightly better pricing.

For $100 deductible, 80% coverage, 

Pet Plan 12k limit per year per pet
Pets Best 7k limit per incident, $100k per pet lifetime

For 8 dogs, $270 per month Pet Plan

versus

$277 per month for Pets Best


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I will have the insurance.


something everyone should consider with the cost of sophisticated diagnostics and surgery, one of my training partners has a 5 year old with 2 TPLOs and a bout with pyothorax, he estimates he has about 20K in medical expenses for the dog (not including routine care)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Barry said:


> Help me out here. I to am interested in pet insurance.
> 
> I didn't see the $7000 per incident. I did see a $2500 per incident. You must have been quoted a more expensive plan than the Basic.
> 
> .


I got PetsFirst through PetsBest which has $7k limit, as opposed to Pets Basic which has $2.5k limit.

From experience
Buffy - cruciate $3k to 5k 
Buffy - splenic torsion $3.2k
Mootsie - splenic torsion $2.2k
Zowie - variety of urinary tract ailments over $30k, maybe over 40k over time

I want insurance for the big ticket item, so I pick higher limits.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> PetPlan has more comprehensive coverage than PetBest (they cover tooth extraction, cruciate without waiting period) and slightly better pricing.
> 
> For $100 deductible, 80% coverage,
> 
> ...



Ted,

Did you just call PetPlan ???

Whats your first impression with their customer service ???

Chad


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> Ted,
> 
> Did you just call PetPlan ???
> 
> ...


Salesman was fine - but would expect him to be

He suggested I look at www.Petinsurancereview.com

Headed there now

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

From website

*Current Customer Ratings* 

US InsurersHartville/ASPCAAverage customer rating: 5.86Read Hartville/ASPCA reviews
VPIAverage customer rating: 4.98Read VPI reviews
EmbraceAverage customer rating: 9.05Read Embrace reviews
Pets BestAverage customer rating: 7.48Read Pets Best reviews
PetPlan USAverage customer rating: 9.27Read PetPlan US reviews
Pet Partners (AKC)Average customer rating: 4.66Read Pet Partners (AKC) reviews
Petfirst HealthcareAverage customer rating: 8.56Read Petfirst reviews
PetCare USAverage customer rating: 4.17Read PetCare reviews
Pet AssureAverage customer rating: 7Read Pet Assure reviews
TrupanionAverage customer rating: 8.52Read Trupanion reviews
PurinaCareAverage customer rating: 9.05Read PurinaCare reviews


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Website worth checking out

Ted


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Because?........
> 
> when clients ask about pet insurance I like to give the correct (or best) answer, VPI is the longest tenured, certainly veterinarian friendly with a simple form to sign with the diagnosis


Because Honor spent 8 days in ICU with a melting corneal ulcer, and they reimbursed me $340.00. Without that care and treatment, he would no longer be running.... and he would not have won that "Killer" Charlie Hines open using the Ranger standard at Watopa this spring. Up until then, I've always been happy with their service. 

Purportedly, they are not so schedule heavy on injuries with Pet Plan. They purportedly pay for hereditary stuff, and you can pick your coverage... 

You can pick your co-insurance, deductible and coverages: $8000, $12,000, $20,000 annually. 

I've just submitted my first claim with them. So, we'll see how it goes. The proof is in the puddin' so to speak. I used the website Ted just cited about Pet Insurance reviews to make my decision.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Because Honor spent 8 days in ICU with a melting corneal ulcer, and they reimbursed me $340.00. .


not much reason to have insurance with them for sure

Thanks, I'll remove their brochures from my reception area


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

PetPlan also covers c-sections-not sure if the others do.


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

I checked PetPlan out. Pretty good coverage. I feel dumb for not giving it much thought before. For Gold coverage, $200 deductible, and 100% coverage is $285 a year. For single dogs, there is a only small differnce in price between the least and most coverage at the $200 deductible level. 

I have a friend who had to put down his dog due to money. After spending $4K, he was tapped out. Less than $1 a day is worth the peace of mind I will not have to face a similar situation. 

The funny this is now my insurance which covers my wife cost the exact same as the dog's!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I went to the petplan website via the post that Ted put up. 

I can not find any Wellness coverage like vaccines or well checks. Is that something that is foreign to pet insurance and their policies?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wade said:


> I went to the petplan website via the post that Ted put up.
> 
> I can not find any Wellness coverage like vaccines or well checks. Is that something that is foreign to pet insurance and their policies?


I didn't look for wellness plans. AKC, Pets Best, and ASPCA all have wellness plans, but they did not seem cost effective to me

I am looking for insurance to cover the big hit


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Ted.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I didn't look for wellness plans. AKC, Pets Best, and ASPCA all have wellness plans, but they did not seem cost effective to me
> 
> I am looking for insurance to cover the big hit


When I first started with VPI, I took the wellness coverage on 3 of my dogs for the first year... it did not pay for itself, so I dropped it.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

How much , in general, do premiums vary depending on the age of the dog when you take out the policy?
And do they generally increase as the dog ages?
Thanks,
JS


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JS said:


> How much , in general, do premiums vary depending on the age of the dog when you take out the policy?
> And do they generally increase as the dog ages?
> Thanks,
> JS


They probably do vary depending on the age of the dog. I've only taken out my policies when they were younger.. the oldest being 2. My premiums have not gone up very much with VPI. Don't know about Pet Plan. 

But, do some online quotes. After a certain age, I know they won't take them...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

JS said:


> How much , in general, do premiums vary depending on the age of the dog when you take out the policy?
> And do they generally increase as the dog ages?
> Thanks,
> JS


Petplan Quotes:

my 19 month old was 23.75 per/month

my 3 year old was 26.00 per/month

Just signed up today ....... The rate will increase every year and Im sure the rate will go up the more claims you put in........ 

Chad


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

JS said:


> How much , in general, do premiums vary depending on the age of the dog when you take out the policy?
> And do they generally increase as the dog ages?
> Thanks,
> JS


I am at office and do not have figures with me

However, as I recall for the Pet Plan Silver Package ($12,000 incident)

80% insurance, $100 deductible

Powter (less than 2 years old) - $24 per month
Mootsie (seven years old) - $50 per month


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Pets Best used to have fixed premiums. However, that went away with carrier change to Aetna


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Great information! I have been kicking this around for some time and just been too lazy to follow through on it and do the research. Thanks everyone for the motivation!!

JS


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I wished I have taken one for my GSP six months ago. It cost me $1300 when she broke one of her hind leg playing and jumping around the patio stairway.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I switched from VPI to Petplan 12 months ago, just got renewals for the 7 dogs on it, have not had to use it yet. The oldest dog on it is 6.5, she's a couple dollars more a month than the younger dogs. Did not see a rate increase this year on any of them. In comparing a bunch of policies, Petplan offered more coverage for less, including hereditary conditions, cancer without a separate rider, complications from breeding, whelping, nursing. I hope I don't have to use it to find out how well they actually pay, but VPI at my vet's wasn't top notch in that department. At age 8, Petplan will require an annual checkup including bloodwork, nothing stated about how much the premium will go up.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

If anyone is planning on going with PePlan or switching to PetPlan ...... I have a promo code that will get you a 10% discount, *if your dog isnt already micro-chipped, if your dog is chipped, you automatically get the 10% discount.*

*Promo code: SPD78787*

Chad


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoot...now this thread pops up! Argghhh..I just got signed up, through open enrollment at work, with VPI. They offered it this year for the first time and since I wanted big ticket item coverage, after about 4K in vet bills this year, I decided to try it. VPI, with three dogs and there top end coverage is $94/month.

Has anybody had any good experiences with VPI? 

We're trying them for a year and then figured we'd make a decision next year as to whether it was worth it or not...of course, the dog with the TPLO is not covered next year if she blows the other one...but it covered after next year.

Sue Puff


----------



## ricejumper (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Sue

I've had VPI for the past 5 months on a dog who is currently 11 months old. I chose VPI b/c I picked up a brochure at the vet and found their website easiest to navigate. 
My dog was just diagnosed with a rare injury/condition, which is not hereditary or preexisting, or otherwise excluded. I've racked up nearly 1200 in vet bills from it.
So, after getting the diagnosis from the ortho, I went home to look at my benefits sheet to see how much I would be receiving in reimbursement, and my condition was not listed. I emailed VPI a couple times back and forth, not disclosing my dogs condition so they couldn't just blacklist it the next day... I asked them what their policy is for conditions not listed. They told me "conditions not listed on the policy are not covered". 
Well, I haven't received any additional information on my claim yet, so I cannot begin bashing them quite yet. But, after communicating with VPI, i did alot of research on the web and found that there are more unsatisfied customers w/ VPI than with the other guys. It could just be due to their sheer size, but I found a lot of negatives regarding their claims.

I'll let you know how my claims process goes. If it doesn't work out, I will make sure everyone knows..trust me!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Look at www.Petinsurancereview.com


 
I posted this earlier, but it seems to have gotten lost.

Good information on various plans from their clients


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 2 1/2 year old Chocolate Lab. Bought PetPlan policy for about 250 annually. 2 or 3 months later he tore his CCL getting out of a pond at a dog park. Had TPLO surgery and rehab. Then had the other side done 5 months later. TPLO and rehab. 

Total bill 6300 insurance paid 4200. (had 200 deductable and 30% copay) Everything done by internet, phone and fax. Vet faxed records to them and they sent me a check very quick.

Renewed the policy this year and the cost was about 250. Very good company. The only negative is they say they support HSUS.

As the dog gets past a certain age, they require copies of blood tests and vet records in order to renew the policy.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> I posted this earlier, but it seems to have gotten lost.
> 
> Good information on various plans from their clients


This thread got me looking for plans for big tickets items like Ted wanted. The above site very helpful for starters. 
First thing I noticed is that I had best get a Canada plan as most plans cover other countries only on a temporary basis. Next thing, I noticed how hard it was to find the actual policy and all the fine print. Buyer Beware. Finally I found some plans that said things like 


(2) For 
*working pets*, no *coverage *shall apply for any *condition *resulting from activities related
to racing, breeding, hunting, law enforcement or guarding.

I suspect this would effectively kill any clains while trainnig a FT or HT dog?(related to hunting) I also saw where any bi-lateral conditon and cruciate ligaments were included here were considered one condition and thus 1 claim.

Buyer Beware!!! read the policies carefully.

Cheers


​


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

My Petplan says the following because that was one of the things that concerned me, would my dogs, being hunted and ran in HT, be covered. I guess " the occupational, professional" covers a lot of things but I'm not a pro. Breeding might fall under business use but they have separate language for that. Like others, I wanted big ticket items like surgeries and emergencies covered, and after chemo for one dog, cancer too. 

Not covered:

"Costs for illness or injury that arise out of any racing,
coursing, commercial guarding, organized fighting or
other occupational, professional or business uses of your
pet."

"Costs arising out of or related to breeding, pregnancy,
whelping or nursing (except costs of any complications
arising from these procedures.)"


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I just went out to get a quote from PetPlan online and was blown away by the pemium cost difference by breed.

Silver Plan, $200 deductible and 80% coverage is $377 annually for my 6 year old *Flat-Coated Retriever*.

I went back and changed the breed to *Black Labrador* and the annual premium dropped to $264

I assume this is because of the prevalence of cancer in FCR's, but I can't be sure. I'm just blown away by the difference.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Great thread.... I need to cover three dogs and now I feel I have all of the information I need.

Thanks Ted for doing a lot of the ground work.

Loren

btw..PetPlan looks great and affordable.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

All-Out said:


> I just went out to get a quote from PetPlan online and was blown away by the pemium cost difference by breed.
> 
> Silver Plan, $200 deductible and 80% coverage is $377 annually for my 6 year old *Flat-Coated Retriever*.
> 
> ...


Any insurance company will have actuararial tables to calculate risk. So, I am certain that the frequency/cost of cancer treatment is included in their calculations. 

And because vet rates vary depending on where you live, your premiums will differ depending on your zip code.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ted,

Thanks for all the research. Which company did you decide to go with?

Linas


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Not covered:
> 
> "Costs for illness or injury that arise out of any racing,
> coursing, commercial guarding, organized fighting or
> ...


I just got a sample Terms and Conditions for the Pet Plan Policy. Went through it and found nothing remarkable. I noted the same provisions as did Kim. See above.

There is also an exclusion for injury or illness resulting from "Obedience or training classes, including puppy classes."

The policy does require annual physical and dental examinations, and the submission of blood testing after the dog has turned 8.

I went throught the Petinsurancereview.com website relating to Pet Plan and found most of the complaints concerned the company's refusal to reimburse the customers for items clearly excluded by the policy (e.g. routine dental care)

It seems to fit my needs and I think I am going to switch from Pets Best to Pet Plan.

Ted


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

All-Out said:


> I just went out to get a quote from PetPlan online and was blown away by the pemium cost difference by breed.
> 
> Silver Plan, $200 deductible and 80% coverage is $377 annually for my 6 year old *Flat-Coated Retriever*.
> 
> ...





Ted Shih said:


> Any insurance company will have actuararial tables to calculate risk. So, I am certain that the frequency/cost of cancer treatment is included in their calculations.
> 
> And because vet rates vary depending on where you live, your premiums will differ depending on your zip code.


For my almost six year old yellow Lab female, my renewal premium with PetPlan is $362.59 for Silver/$200 deductible. For my 2 1/2 year old black Lab female, my renewal premium is $289.05 for Gold/$200 deductible. As Ted said, I think a lot of factors go into the rating.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmm-so if anything happens in a class that is not covered. not that I care, just find that interesting-
Thanks for doing my homework for me Ted-the only thing I had not gotten around to is what you did, so I appreciate you posting that you did that!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I have VPI I got it after my senior golden blew her CCL ($3500) She was too expensive to cover but I got it on my lab, and my young golden the day we brought her home. I plan to insure our pup who will be joining us in Dec. I have major medical, and general health. They do not cover all issues, but most. My golden needed a total hip replacement and that was not covered. I understand "some" agencies would have but they do a lessor percentage of all expenses up to "X" amount which has been discussed. 

I find VPI pays for itself in claims in the course of the year. My young (THR) golden is also prone to UTI's. I just submit the paper work and they pay or deny with explanation. I find the turn around time to be very reasonable. We got a check last night and I think I sent it in just about 2-3 weeks ago. The bigger the claim the more involved so it slows down. 

I would LOVE to have a dog account to pay for vet bills but until I can build that up and have it as a back up, I am so glad for VPI they have been great. They do cover Teddi's annual hip xrays she will have for the rest of her life. They are probably one of the more expensive companies, but in my book very worth it.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

The Pet Plan site allows you to run your dogs for sample quote

For example

Assume Silver Coverage ($12k per year), 80% co-insurance, $200 deductible 

Mootsie, DOB 9/7/2002 $390/year
Powter, DOB 3/28/2008 $230/year

Assume Silver Coverage ($12k per year), 80% co-insurance, but change deductible to $100

Mootsie $592 per year
Powter $350 per year

Because I am getting insurance for big-ticket items (TPLO, cancer, etc.) I will probably go with 80% co-insurance and $200 deductible

Please read the policy carefully, if you take dog to specialist or veterinary school, co-insurance automatically drops to 70%

Ted


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Please read the policy carefully, if you take dog to specialist or veterinary school, co-insurance automatically drops to 70%

Also if you go to an ER clinic for non life threatening issues. 

My rates are cheaper than anyone has yet posted, but I live in a cheap vet area. My 6 year old intact YLF is $213 for the Bronze 8K policy with $200 deductible. The others, 4 & under, are all $153/annual.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> My rates are cheaper than anyone has yet posted, but I live in a cheap vet area. My 6 year old intact YLF is $213 for the Bronze 8K policy with $200 deductible. The others, 4 & under, are all $153/annual.




For the Bronze program, 

Mootsie (7 years old) - $348
Powter (<2 years olf) - $205

So, your area is a bit cheaper than mine


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

question-i know they won't cover classes, but do they cover obedience competions? I am incredibly tired, can't spell)
And what is life threatening?
Probably getting it anyway, but curious.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> question-i know they won't cover classes, but do they cover obedience competions? I am incredibly tired, can't spell)
> And what is life threatening?
> Probably getting it anyway, but curious.


I think you need to speak to Pet Plan and ask them your questions.

I can hardly speak for them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great discussion, everyone. I'm wishing someone could design a policy that would cover a group of dogs for catastrophic stuff only.... 

PS -- hurry up and get your dogs covered. In my state, at least, they can't cover a dog over 7 yrs.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

How do you consider which one to get? Silver or gold?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Demi- 

I chose the gold plan for Ryder only because he will be five next June-male golden. I want the best coverage available for cancer or nasty immune diseases that strikes our breed at this stretch. JMHO


----------



## Briogirls (Dec 16, 2008)

I too wish there was a group policy for just "the big stuff"
but I am wondering, do any of the policies cover pets injuries sustained in a car accident...I am considering switching to Progressive insurance because they are offering this option
Also for some one w/hunt test dogs, that are bred, pet plan or VPI sounds the best from what I have read...correct? or does someone have a better opinion? Also does anyone know of "life insurance" type coverage for dogs?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Briogirls said:


> I too wish there was a group policy for just "the big stuff"
> but I am wondering, do any of the policies cover pets injuries sustained in a car accident...I am considering switching to Progressive insurance because they are offering this option
> Also for some one w/hunt test dogs, that are bred, pet plan or VPI sounds the best from what I have read...correct? or does someone have a better opinion? Also does anyone know of "life insurance" type coverage for dogs?


Progressive and a couple others cover dogs (not sure about other pets) in vehicular accidents but last time I checked, it was $500 max. There is also a type of life insurance, animal mortality, for dogs through Kennel Pro. http://www.mourerfoster.com/kennelpro.shtml Kennel Pro will also address auto accident coverage, kennel buildings, things like that.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> How do you consider which one to get? Silver or gold?


Bronze is 8k total per year per animal
Silver is 12k total per year per animal
Gold is 20k total per year per animal

You need to decide what you think you need to insure for.

$20k is more than I need


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone had to use PetPlan with an injury that occured during training, hunting or testing? Just wondering if they were denied coverage for the injury.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Bronze is 8k total per year per animal
> Silver is 12k total per year per animal
> Gold is 20k total per year per animal
> 
> ...


I did Silver on Pet Plan for Ruckus. I have two dogs on VPI superior plan.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Ditto. I got the silver plan from Petplan for Pick


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

This is a great discussion, thanks! I've been meaning to review the dog insurance to see if there is a better one out there. I've had VPI for almost 6 years now. 

My experience has been very good with them. When I have called with questions on claims they have walked me through them line by line and explained and always made sense. My claims get paid in 2-3 weeks with no hassles. I've learned to send in a copy of vets notes and a copy of any bloodwork etc results with the claim so they don't have to ask for them later. They no longer even require a vets signature on the claim form which makes things easier. 

So far on 2 out of 3 dogs it pays for itself. My 9 year old dog has had $5,500+ in claims over 5 years, they have reimbursed me $2,700 which is more than I paid in premiums so I consider it a success. These have been things like tick illness, lump removal, tooth removal. VPI has a $50 deductable and pays at 90%. 

My middle dog Hunter is healthy and has had few claims so they make their money back on him... for now. 

Youngest is 19months old and had two things stuck in his eye within a month, his premium is just over $100 per year and has already paid for itself. 

I was shocked at the prices Pet Plan was quoting for my dogs (flatcoats) VPI was much less expensive. Could just be my breed and where I live. 

Just wanted to let people know that my experience has been good as a customer of VPI. I hope it continues that way.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

I had VPI for about a year but dropped it after they refused coverage for my girl's dislocated hip (kennelmate T-boned her). Said it was "hereditary". Huh.
I have looked into petplan and it looks good but can't get past their support of HSUS. I don't want my premium dollars going to support those wackos.
________
On porn


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I just got back my first claim with Petplan. They paid out exactly as they said the would on a large claim I filed for Ruckus. I have had VPI with my other dogs, but became disenchanted when Honor spent 8 days in ICU for a melting corneal ulcer caused by a field injury. It was almost a carrer breaker. VPI paid "according to their schedule" which are typical scenarios, not like the severe situation he had. They sent me back $346.

My next pup is also going on Pet Plan. The only PIA is that you have to send the medical records each and every time, which is not a requiremennt with VPI. But, considering the claim handling, I'll put up with a little inconvenience.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have switched most of my dogs to Pet Plan, and will move the rest once I have gotten annual checks for the others (a condition of insurance with Pet Plan)

Ted


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been interested in getting insurance for Kona so this thread has been great reading. Petplan sounds great.

My one concern though is an injury that occurs during training or a HT. From what I am reading that would not be covered.? Injuries occuring during training and HT's are my main concern. Can anyone clarify for me please


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

kona's mom said:


> ...
> My one concern though is an injury that occurs during training or a HT. From what I am reading that would not be covered.? Injuries occuring during training and HT's are my main concern. Can anyone clarify for me please


I have heard that these injuries sometimes occur just romping about the field. 
Are you sure that in the heat of the moment, you would remember to mention that a duck was involved?

JS


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

That's what I was kind of figuring;-). I'll be siging up for PetPlan it looks like


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

kona's mom said:


> I have been interested in getting insurance for Kona so this thread has been great reading. Petplan sounds great.
> 
> My one concern though is an injury that occurs during training or a HT. From what I am reading that would not be covered.? Injuries occuring during training and HT's are my main concern. Can anyone clarify for me please


If you have a good relationship with your vet ....... might not be a problem.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

kona's mom said:


> My one concern though is an injury that occurs during training or a HT. From what I am reading that would not be covered.? Injuries occuring during training and HT's are my main concern. Can anyone clarify for me please


I don't think such injuries for the amateur are excluded. But, you need to read the declarations page and make your own decisions.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

As usual, Ted is right on, at least with my company, Embrace.

I told them my dogs train hard everyday and run FT for 10 months of the year. I was considering purchasing their coverage for anything major. I asked if it was covered and it was.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I don't think such injuries for the amateur are excluded. But, you need to read the declarations page and make your own decisions.


Send PetPlan an email, which is what I did, and have them answer your specific questions. They will answer back, and quickly, too.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Send PetPlan an email, which is what I did, and have them answer your specific questions. They will answer back, and quickly, too.


And what was the answer you got?
(An attorney once told me not to ask a question if you don't know what the answer will be. ;-))

JS


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JS said:


> And what was the answer you got?
> (An attorney once told me not to ask a question if you don't know what the answer will be. ;-))
> 
> JS


My question was with regards to the dog being brought in by someone else to the vet (ie: his trainer), although I didn't specify. If Fido were out running in the field with someone else, would it be covered. I was told it would be.

So, my concern was not exactly as yours was. Hunt test injury: My dog was running in the field and tore off his toe nail would be my complaint. Very few vets are going to document the history of: Dog was running at the ___ Retriever Club HT and injured itself... 

The medical record makes the difference regards-


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> My question was with regards to the dog being brought in by someone else to the vet (ie: his trainer), although I didn't specify. If Fido were out running in the field with someone else, would it be covered. I was told it would be.
> 
> So, my concern was not exactly as yours was. Hunt test injury: My dog was running in the field and tore off his toe nail would be my complaint. Very few vets are going to document the history of: Dog was running at the ___ Retriever Club HT and injured itself...
> 
> The medical record makes the difference regards-


My bad.  I thought you had their response to the "injured on the job" question.

JS


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Sinner is covered by Pets Best "Premier Plan". Our premiums are approx $60 per month.

The "Premier" plan has a $250 deductible and covers 80% of eligible charges with a per incident limit of $14,000.00 and a lifetime limit of $100,000.00.

The total cost of Sinner's shoulder surgery, stem cell therapy and rehab will be approximately $18,000. 

My "out of pocket" expenses will be approx $4000 with Pets Best paying $14,000.

I am grateful to have the insurance. It allowed me to provide Sinner with the best care possible. Pets Best customer service during this period has been very good.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

PetPlan has recently changed carriers and the premiums will go up a little but ER coverage goes from 70% to 80%. I had trouble with the online quoter so I emailed and then called the rep to set up another dog. The costs are very dependent on zip code and breed. I again compared coverage with other companies and they are themost reasonable and cover ACL. In the AKC plan the cost was almost 4X to cover a possible double acl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had VPI for 13 years on my oldest dog, and they've been only okay. She's been very healthy, their premiums are low, so it hasn't been an issue.
But I do have their schedule of payments, and I can tell you it hasn't changed in the entire 13 years!!! So for example, they would have paid $250 (I'm making up the number) for a broken leg 13 years ago, they will still only pay $250 now. I've asked them any number of times whether they EVER plan to adjust that upward based on how much vet costs have increased in that time frame, and they just mutter excuses.
Obviously, I can't change coverage on my 13-1/2 or my 12-1/2 year old.
My 3 year old is still with VPI mostly due to inertia on my part, but his premiums are only $10 a month so I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I signed up with PetPlan the 1st of last August, wish I had seen this thread then, but looks like I made a good choice. Like Ted, I was interested in coverage for the major problems. Anyway, a week later I had to take the dog to the vet for a removal of a foreign object (large splinter) from her hind leg. I submitted my claim to PetPlan last Friday and will keep you posted on how the company worked this out. 

I have looked on line to check the status of my claim and so far it does not list the claim. Also when I signed up in August I clicked the link to add a vet as my vet was not listed, so far that vet has not shown up on the web site. Anyway, I will let you all know how quickly this claim is resolved.


----------



## Larry b (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been pleased with Petplan


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Healthy paws insurance? Reading through what is covered it seems that they cover as much with less exclussions than Pet plan. The monthly premiums are within a couple dollars per month for similar coverage. I haven't seen anything about this company.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Very good thread, as I too am in the market for ins. on the new pup... I have it narrowed down to PetPlan, Embrace, and Trupanion... Does anyone have experience with Trupanion.(My wife's work has a discount offer with Trupanion) I have not seen any info or reviews on this policy. Any info would be helpful. Thanks in advance , Jim


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

dc73nova said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Healthy paws insurance? Reading through what is covered it seems that they cover as much with less exclussions than Pet plan. The monthly premiums are within a couple dollars per month for similar coverage. I haven't seen anything about this company.


Just signed up with Healthy Paws for that reason - 15 day waiting period and hopefully don't have to use it!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for that site-
Carbon (5 year old golden) is insured by pet plan, my new puppy will be purina. I like Pets Best, but they will not cover cancer sometimes, as they consider some types hereditary. Since that is the main reason I got it for Carbon, I am glad I have pet plan, may switch to purina next year-


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Was there a pet insurance plan offered through Entry Express? If that is still available, what was the name of the company? I am looking for something to cover big expenses like cruciates, cancer, etc. If it covers an annual teeth cleaning that would be nice too.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

dc73nova said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Healthy paws insurance? Reading through what is covered it seems that they cover as much with less exclussions than Pet plan. The monthly premiums are within a couple dollars per month for similar coverage. I haven't seen anything about this company.


I have Healthy Paws and used it for the first time about a month ago. They reviewed my claim and had it all done in just a few days, I received my check in the mail 3 days later. This is the only time I have used it, but was very pleased.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Was there a pet insurance plan offered through Entry Express? If that is still available, what was the name of the company? I am looking for something to cover big expenses like cruciates, cancer, etc. If it covers an annual teeth cleaning that would be nice too.


It wasn't offered thru EE, just a group discount, with Pet Plan, but they only give so much discount so if you already qualify with multiple pets, etc, it won't discount it any further. I have Petplan on most of my dogs, works like a charm, haven't used it yet. The ones not covered, though, more than make up for it .


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Went straight to the horse's mouth with Trupanion. Did a live chat with a representative who wound up talking to a claims adjuster.

Question: Will my dog be covered if injured running Field Trials and Hunt Tests. (didn't mention training).
Answer: He will not be covered if he is racing it is in the exclusions

My Answer: He will not be racing
Racing Dog – A dog which is owned and maintained for the purpose of competing in organized 
races or speed tests (their definition from exclusions page)

She talked to the claims adjuster and found they had a change from their previous policy to include Hunting so therefore he would be covered.
Hope this helps and makes sense.

They do not cover injury from Nuclear Kinetic Actions


----------



## Nate L (Jul 21, 2008)

I am seriously considering insurance. I'm in the process of dropping 7.5K on tendon repair and an obstruction. Perfect timing for the two. I'm sure once I get the insurance I'll never use but it would have been nice to have.


----------



## jhixf564 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, I had VPI on some past dogs. I dropped them the first time I tried to make a claim. Looks like it is time to look in some of the others mentioned above.


----------



## mmpostema (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Embrace? We are looking into it for our 16month. We have VPI on our older lab & it's been ok, but over the years we've become disappointed in them.

Thanks! 

Meg


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

FinnLandR,

Thanks for the comparison chart. Have been w/VPI for years. Started w/them years ago, after my older girl blew her ACL. Sure was glad 2-yrs later, when she blew the other one. Another time she got into some wire & ripped opened her fore arm, needed stitches. Another time she sliced her chest open some how. Seems I'm always justifying the premiums each year. But now that I'm reviewing the policys, looks like I'm headed for PetPlan USA. Will need to do some more homework, but at 1st glance they seem to have'em all beat. I also like the fact that they have some Pregnancy Coverage & sure hope we never need it.


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Purina has their own pet insurance:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-dogs/2011/08/purina-farms-presents-dog-insurance

You can get a quote here:

http://www.purinacare.com/


----------



## Schmemdog (Mar 30, 2010)

Really helpful thread, thanks everyone! I signed my 3yr chocolate male up for PetPlan today after much deliberation and about 5 phone calls to them. 

I also wanted to add that you can increase your coverage once during the annual term with them, and decrease any time you want. I'm not sure if this is standard, but good to know.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I insured Rowdy (DOB 3/26/12) with Pet Plan Silver. It was $196.80 per year. There was a discount if you paid annually rather than monthly.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Need some input on Pet Insurance
> 
> I have been using PetsBest and until recently have been very happy. Premiums reasonable, service good, and quick turnaround with claims.
> 
> However, PetsBest has switched insurance carriers and premiums have increased by 25%.


I am a long time PetsBest customer and have been pleased with their coverage.

Unfortunately, PetsBest has switched carriers yet again. They have moved from Aetna to Independence American Insurance Company and their rates have increased significantly.

The premiums for Sinner's coverage have gone up from $69/month to $230/month...an increase of 350%

I cancelled the policy this upon receiving the new rate.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am very happy with Pet Plan and have received numerous PM from others who have also been pleased with Pet Plan. I switched to Pet Plan in 2009, have made numerous claims on various dogs, and have received uniformly prompt service. All claims made have been reimbursed with minimal hassle.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> i am a long time petsbest customer and have been pleased with their coverage.
> 
> Unfortunately, petsbest has switched carriers yet again. They have moved from aetna to independence american insurance company and their rates have increased significantly.
> 
> ...


holy moly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am waiting to enroll my dogs in ObamaCare as soon as the get the kinks worked out.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> I am a long time PetsBest customer and have been pleased with their coverage.
> 
> Unfortunately, PetsBest has switched carriers yet again. They have moved from Aetna to Independence American Insurance Company and their rates have increased significantly.
> 
> ...


And I was upset about the humans health insurance doubling as a result of Obummacare.
With 4 dogs that too would be more than my mortgage per month. I'll stick with the seperate account with a monthly deposit for emergencies, and a credit card reserved just for them.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I am very happy with Pet Plan and have received numerous PM from others who have also been pleased with Pet Plan. I switched to Pet Plan in 2009, have made numerous claims on various dogs, and have received uniformly prompt service. All claims made have been reimbursed with minimal hassle.


Thanks Ted I've been recommending PetPlan to others as well. I stayed with PetsBest because they had a single incident limit of $14,000. I hope I never need a limit that high again (been there, done that). Trying to decide whether to re-enroll a retired 11 y.o. dog.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

2tall said:


> I am waiting to enroll my dogs in ObamaCare as soon as the get the kinks worked out.


I'm still working on the SS numbers so I can claim them as dependents and avoid an audit. God knows how my deadbeat tenants I evicted got away with what they did on the tax forms we found in the house.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

OK, Not to sound too ignorant.. But Im curious a bit more on Pet Insurance.

I have my Barrel Horses Covered: Their Mortality policies have a payout if they die ($15k-$35K) based on their value

I also have a Major Medical plan on one of them.. It provides for veterinary care for a MAJOR injury.. like if they need surgery or significant rehab.

From what I understand, pet insurance is like the major medical portion?

With my horses, I cant get a Major Med policy unless I have a Mortality policy... But that does not seem to be true with dogs?


----------



## txhunterusmc (Oct 2, 2013)

Google "Cabela's Pet Insurance" and check that out. It's through a different provider than I've seen mentioned so far, and it's designed for hunting/sporting dogs. Same setup as the ones where you pay up to a certain deductible then they reimburse you for 80% of almost anything.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Thanks Ted I've been recommending PetPlan to others as well. I stayed with PetsBest because they had a single incident limit of $14,000. I hope I never need a limit that high again (been there, done that). Trying to decide whether to re-enroll a retired 11 y.o. dog.


My premiums on a 6 year old silver policy is $550 per year. His premiums have doubled in 6 years. I submitted 4 claims recently. I have had to make 3 telephone calls. One still is not resolved even though they have all the needed information. One was held up because I did not show proof that Honor's vet bill had been paid. Excuse me Pet Plan, Honor is NOT insured with your lousy company, so I don't have to submit proof of anything! This is typical of Pet Plan as far as I am concerned. Everything is, and always has been, a stupid hassle. I was hopeful that things would get better when Fabrice, the manager of customer service, was demoted back to a rep, but nothing has changed. I have had numerous emails, PMs, and FB messages from people who have had trouble with Pet Plan. 

My vet is recommending Trupanion, as this is the only company they don't get complaints about from their clients, and they have a HUGE practice. they will get my next dog.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Many of our clients use Trupanion and are very happy. They cover either 80 or 90% of the bill and even cover medications. Many of our oncology patients use this plan as well. Not sure what premiums currently run.

Dawn


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabela's insurance is provided by Embrace. I have Embrace on my dog, and have been 100% pleased with them. Highly recommend them.




txhunterusmc said:


> Google "Cabela's Pet Insurance" and check that out. It's through a different provider than I've seen mentioned so far, and it's designed for hunting/sporting dogs. Same setup as the ones where you pay up to a certain deductible then they reimburse you for 80% of almost anything.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny this topic came up again. After going through this whole topic last week again, I just enrolled the new pup in PetPlan. The three others are still with VPI, whom I've had no problems with. I think I am going to switch the youngest over to PetPlan too though. Coverage is just better with PetPlan. It's not worth it to switch the two other dogs that are older. Too many things they would consider pre-existing.

VPI has been great...but they only cover 80% of what they say is the cost. It's very different than actual cost. I feel that though they have been great over the last 8 years, they need to change their reimbursement structure. So....Pet Plan for the pup and they youngest dog now...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mostlygold said:


> Many of our clients use Trupanion and are very happy. They cover either 80 or 90% of the bill and even cover medications. Many of our oncology patients use this plan as well. Not sure what premiums currently run.
> 
> Dawn


premium seem a little higher at first, however in speaking with them and getting a price quote, they hold their premiums better over the life of the dog. whereas Petplan goes up exponentially. Trupanion bases their increases on vet pricing in the market area. so the premium increases don't go up nearly as much. At pet plan they are basing it on the age of the dog as well as claims paid.

I have never had an issue with VPI. I have two older dogs on that policy. My vet however has indicated that many many people have problems with VPI, as well as Pet Plan.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I suggest consumers go to http://www.petinsurancereview.com/dog.asp


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I've had multiple Labradors on Petplan for years (started with VPI but they were a joke). No problems with claims, though I haven't had many, the ones I did, made it worth it. Oldest dog was 8, her premium went up a little bit as she got older but not a huge amount, as have the premiums in general over the years, but not greatly, like that increase on Jeff's, yowza. I do recommend vet insurance for my puppy buyers and give them the pet insurance review site that Ted linked. I tell them my experience but they need to shop and make their own decisions. Most that do it, choose Petplan.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

About 4 - 5 years ago I took a policy with PetPlan ... the only dog I have insured. Reading several threads like this over the past couple years, and considering some of the negative feedback re PetPlan, I seriously considered switching. I am glad I did not.

In the recent months I have had the need to use the insurance for the first time. Overall, my case will probably amount to around $8,000. Thus far, I have filed claims for six visits totaling over $3,000. All but the last one (still in process ... filed just within the past 10 days) have been paid promptly and in accordance with the terms of my plan.

For the first claim filed, the company _did_ request additional information. The vet clinic had faxed the information for me and neglected to include the invoice showing payment had been made, _as is noted in the terms of the contract_. Once that was submitted payment was prompt, as have been subsequent payments.

I guess I just wasn’t upset over being asked for information that was not initially submitted. That is part of the agreement I made and it was made clear before taking the policy ... contracts are a 2-way street. The delay was minimal ... maybe 24 hours.

My premiums ($200 deductible _per case_ with 10% copay / 20% for specialists) was initially around $250 per year and increased to almost $400 in five years. Of course, I would rather it had not gone up but compared to the increases in vet/medical costs and the fact the dog is now older, I don’t think that is unreasonable or I would have dropped it.

I have been satisfied that PetPlan has lived up to our agreement and have no reason to believe I will have problems in the future. If I do, I will report back.

Good luck with whatever you may choose.

JS


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I have always had good service from PetPlan and would recommend it as well.


----------

